# Got My Turkey



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I didn't have good expectations this year, because we didn't get drawn in our usual hunting area for a license, so I bought a surplus license for a different zone. My first day hunting was last Friday. I was calling and about 100 yards away, two hens were in a field with a tom strutting in front of them. There was another bird behind me gobbling, and then it stopped. About 20 minutes later, while I was slowly turning my head, all of a sudden one flew up about 10 yards away. I was frustrated and left to go up to my cabin for the fishing opener. The next day I hunted was Monday. It was very wet because we had a lot of rain and thunderstorms Sunday night. There weren't any turkeys making noise, I think the thunderstorms shut them up. All of a sudden a pheasant cackled and shocked a tom into gobbling, which must have been within 100 yards. All he goes quiet and about 130 yards in the distance, I see a tom running right at my decoy. He gets about 60 yards away and veers off to my left. There he joined another tom and they began fighting. One of them won and began strutting, when another tom appeared. Now all three began fighting and they lost interest in the decoy and began walking away fighting eachother. I did a couple yelps and it turned them right around. One was further out front and two were a little behind. One of the back two was larger, but I didn't want to risk waiting or end up shooting two with one shot. So I shot the front one. About a 40 yard shot. 18 lbs, 6 oz. 5/8'' spurs, 6 1/4'' beard. It doesn't compare to the 25 lb beast I shot 3 years ago with an 11 inch beard and 1 1/4'' spurs, but it was a fun time.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I'll have to work on getting pictures up, I thought I had it figured out. :withstupid:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2004)

Congrats!!! :beer: At least you got one, my two hunting partners from WI haven't gotten anything yet!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Good. Those jakes will fight and roll around like teenagers.


----------

